# New book: A Disa Companion: The Art and Science of Disa Cultivation



## TyroneGenade (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

A new Disa book has been published by Profs Eric Harley, Sid Cywes and Peter Linder: http://books.google.com/books/about/A_Disa_Companion.html?id=qi9m89HzafYC

Its an Ebook and its selling cheap.


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmphhff, only available in US for an ebook kinda sucks!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 20, 2013)

Frustrating.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it is only available as an Ebook period. There simply isn't the market in S. Africa to warrant an actual printing. Maybe if the AOS wanted to print the book for local distribution the authors would merrily consent. 

Linder's last book only sold a few hundred copies and then the rest of the print run went up in flames, so he has literally been burnt by printing books people don't buy... From what I know the two most recent SA orchid books have also sold underwhelmingly but were VERY costly to actually print.

My guess is that Harley, Cywes & Linder (correctly) reason that an ebook gets the info out there for little cost to themselves but great benefit to people who want the information.


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 20, 2013)

Just bought one! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## John M (Sep 22, 2013)

So, just to be clear, this is only good for anyone who has an e-book? I can't buy a copy and read it on my computer?


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 22, 2013)

John M said:


> So, just to be clear, this is only good for anyone who has an e-book? I can't buy a copy and read it on my computer?



Yes you can read via any browser.


----------



## John M (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't buy it. I keep being told that there is an issue with my browser. I don't understand what it doesn't like, or how to fix it.....very frustrating!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 23, 2013)

What browser are you using? If it s Chrome, report the error to them and they will fix it.

This is why I like my ebooks in PDF...


----------



## Secundino (Sep 23, 2013)

Better a paperbook.


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> What browser are you using? If it s Chrome, report the error to them and they will fix it.
> 
> This is why I like my ebooks in PDF...



I think it's Internet Explorer. I'm not sure which version; but, I think it's 8. Yet, the website says I need to upgrade to version 8. I'm not computer literate enough to understand what's going on and to troubleshoot the problem. Grrrrr.


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 24, 2013)

John M said:


> I think it's Internet Explorer. I'm not sure which version; but, I think it's 8. Yet, the website says I need to upgrade to version 8. I'm not computer literate enough to understand what's going on and to troubleshoot the problem. Grrrrr.



Why are you still using Internet Explorer a Microsoft product? Try Crome or Firefox.


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought a copy as a pdf. A very well produced book and great value.


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 24, 2013)

John M said:


> I think it's Internet Explorer. I'm not sure which version; but, I think it's 8. Yet, the website says I need to upgrade to version 8. I'm not computer literate enough to understand what's going on and to troubleshoot the problem. Grrrrr.



John, the ebook is not available to canadian address credit cards, youd have to have a US card for it to go through for Barnes and Nobles site. 

*edit just got for a bit more through lybrary.com 

Ryan


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought my copy from the following site without a problem using an Australian cc from a Vietnam address.

AuthorHouse
http://bookstore.authorhouse.com/Products/SKU-000625406/A-Disa-Companion.aspx


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 4, 2013)

Eric Harley dropped me an email to say: "I noted your observations on the slipper orchid forum - if any of your correspondents there have difficulty getting the .pdf of our Disa book, there are a number of forums from which it can be downloaded, including the local kalahari.com, as well as Barnes & Noble etc - just let them google 'Disa Companion Harley' or similar and they will find them. If all else fails tell them to contact me. As you note, we went the ebook route 'cos its cheaper and easier, and our only interest was to get the info out there..."

If you need to get in touch with Eric, PM me and I will help you out. I don't want to post his email address for all the spamming world to see.


----------

